# Finding food for dart frogs in Indiana



## frogdancechick (Mar 18, 2009)

Just moved to Mishawaka, IN from San Diego, CA and I was wondering if anyone has a good source for large quantities of crickets (4,000+/wk) and if anyone locally sells fly cultures.

Thanks!


----------



## akraemer2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know about the crickets (you must have quite a collection to need that many!), but you might want to get to know the folks at Midwest Dartfrogs. I'm sure they have flies:

Page 1

Good luck,
Andy


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

IMO wild insects that have the right size are the best food available for our frogs.

so if the waether is right go out and catch insects and flys.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

there's a reptile expo in Indy every month and another show in Nobelsville, both have what your looking for


----------

